# NWC Virgin Queens



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Where's Waldo! lol, I spent a few minutes looking and think I have spotted them all, from all your posts....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

If you can spot them here, then you can spot them in your own hives.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

mmm, she seems a little big for a virgin....


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> mmm, she seems a little big for a virgin....


All of these hatched from cells placed on the 17th, and were screended in..........


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I would also point out that these are pics of at least 3 different virgins, they are not all the same one.


----------

